# Mill Transmission



## platypus20 (Dec 19, 2009)

When I bought my Jet JVM-836 milling machine, I was very happy with the machine, the only drawback was the unit only has 5 spindle speeds (240-1550 rpm). Only 5 speeds and wide gaps between them, was somewhat limiting. I ended up making a "transmission", adding another set of pulleys and a layshaft. I now have 25 speeds, (48-1550 rpm), the step between speeds are very small and there is no vibration. The whole assembly can be removed in about 5 minutes and the machine is back to the original 5 speed configuration. Except for my time, the cost of the aluminum plate, bearings and the set of pulleys was about $120.

jack


----------



## black85vette (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice job. Thm: Very clean modification and useful too. All at a very good price. (labor is never included)


----------



## 1hand (Dec 19, 2009)

Jack,
Looks great! Way to getter done.... Thm:


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know why, but I always forget the possibility of plate mounted bearings on my projects. They sure save some work!

Cool project,

BW


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice work! Well done Jack.

Vic.


----------

